# Ohio crappie trip suggestions?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Damn! It is getting cold out there! Just placed orders for jigs, spoons, Jigging Raps, Etc.

We usually do a couple of trips to Michigan, but since we WILL have an exceptionally long season of safe ice here in Ohio, I’m looking to add a long weekend trip in the northern part of the state (we are in the Cincinnati area). The number one criteria is a lake with lots of hungry crappie! The possibility of a trophy class crappie is a big plus. Other species are a bonus. We are dragging sleds on foot, so smaller lakes are better. And, being able to find accommodations on the lake is huge plus (friends don’t let friends drive after ice fishing).

So, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

One lake, Mosquito. It is a large lake but you can reach some good spots pulling a sled. My old disabled butt can so I am sure you can. Last year IBJ and I caught some nice fish there including Crappie. Don't remember exactly but think IBJ had a couple 16 inch Crappie the one trip. I don't think there are places directly on the lake but I could be wrong.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Trophy crappie in wintertime? #1 place is the Ohio River.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! Mosquito is on my list, but I’m not able to find any place to stay on/near the lake.

I’m looking at the possibility of staying in the State Park cabins at Pymatuning , and hitting Mosquito for the day on the way in, and again on the way out. That is, two days fishing Mosquito, and two days/3 nights at Pymatuning. Just not sure how access and fishing is near the State Park cabins?


If the Ohio River freezes here in Cincinnati, I will forget about crappie, get a 10” auger, and target giant blues from the ice.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

There’s a launch ramp right at the end of the cabin road on Pymatuning. 
There’s also a small bay that good for panfish right by the cabins if the water level is normal.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Rooster said:


> Damn! It is getting cold out there! Just placed orders for jigs, spoons, Jigging Raps, Etc.
> 
> We usually do a couple of trips to Michigan, but since we WILL have an exceptionally long season of safe ice here in Ohio, I’m looking to add a long weekend trip in the northern part of the state (we are in the Cincinnati area). The number one criteria is a lake with lots of hungry crappie! The possibility of a trophy class crappie is a big plus. Other species are a bonus. We are dragging sleds on foot, so smaller lakes are better. And, being able to find accommodations on the lake is huge plus (friends don’t let friends drive after ice fishing).
> 
> ...


 Indian lake! that lake has been giving up some great crappie this year. you ll be able to see where to go. saugeye to be had as well


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I'm gonna tell you a secret. East harbor! Plenty of summer time bedding available in the dead of winter and plenty of good people to let you know when things are heating up. I also want to hit mosquito lake but also want to make it for a couple days. Good luck and report back.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Definitely Indian Lake!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

kneedeep said:


> I'm gonna tell you a secret. East harbor! Plenty of summer time bedding available in the dead of winter and plenty of good people to let you know when things are heating up. I also want to hit mosquito lake but also want to make it for a couple days. Good luck and report back.
> View attachment 329091
> View attachment 329093



Have you been able to pattern or locate crappie consistently on east? I get them but no real numbers, more of a bonus while getting the big gills. Same with perch, I know both species are there I just can’t seem to consistently get them.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> Have you been able to pattern or locate crappie consistently on east?


No, Unfortunately I just pop allot of holes and drop the camera down for a peak and only went a handful of times. This year Lord willing I'm gonna target structure and downed trees and hopefully find the Biguns.


----------

